

How tree leaves caused a climate change during the Devonian - mike_esspe
http://shkrobius.livejournal.com/351773.html

======
gus_massa
I didn’t understand the relation between the silicates and the CO2 fixation.
All I found about this is
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonate%E2%80%93silicate_cycl...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonate%E2%80%93silicate_cycle)
. Can someone with more geological/chemical background say if this is the
correct process?

